# Natural cure for barber's pole worm



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Just thought I'd pass this along. Sorry if its already been posted.

http://highlandstoday.com/list/high...cher-addresses-goat-farming-problem-20130710/

The run down is Adegbola Adesogan, a professor of ruminant nutrition in UF's Animal Sciences department, led a study that has shown that ground papaya seeds can effectively combat the barber's pole worm.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I didn't see this posted yet.
It's certainly good news.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woo hoo! I may continue passing this on, if that's ok.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

amazing!!!! our papaya trees FINALLY are giving good fruit. just picked 3 recently, and bought 2 last week. guess i'll be drying and grinding some seeds to add to my wormer!

btw - I've read that papaya seeds and green papaya can be abortive. The seeds taste like pepper, so if in a bind, you can use as a substitute. Lastly, papaya leaf juice restores platelets, and is a cure for dengue (or other low platelet issues). Fun papaya facts for the day!


----------

